
Ask HN: Canadian IT/Tech Scene? - codegeek
Anyone running a tech. team or company out of Canada? Wondering what the tech scene there is in general. I know Canada is a huge country but specifically places like Toronto etc. are of interest. I am asking because we are considering setting up a small office in Canada (for our US based company). Any insight is appreciated.
======
amacalac
The Greater Toronto Area has added more jobs than Silicon Valley in the last
year.

Vancouver also has a strong tech scene. Microsoft and Amazon have setup shop
here. Apple also has a small team here, and are growing their presence in the
next couple of years.

There are also lots of other tech companies such as ACL, SAP etc, as well as
other local companies such as Unbounce and Hootsuite, and myriad other smaller
tech startups.

Pay scale in Vancouver is good, and certainly lower than the Valley. Not sure
how Toronto shapes up with both of those areas.

Rent is expensive in Vancouver and Toronto, and that can prove a barrier to
entry here unless you find a good realtor to work , and depending on the needs
of your team.

------
marketgod
In Toronto you want to be either in Markham or downtown Toronto. Everywhere
else it's going to be hard finding quality employees. Renting in downtown is
pretty expensive almost 3-4x the rent of outside of downtown, that's if you
can find office space, and many US companies are opening their doors
here/buying the startups here while keeping operations here. What specifically
do you want to know? Salaries are much less than SV, also a lot of the top
talent leaves to work in the US because it's almost 2-3x the salary compared
to Toronto.

